# Hit Rev Limiter 6500rpm today accidentally on my 328i



## ZIGGURAT89 (Oct 7, 2002)

I accidentally hit the rev limiter today 6500rpm. Is there any damage to the engine from this?

Thanks, 
Chris:banghead:


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

no


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

Ziggurat?










:yikes:


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

It's good for your car! A Bavarian tune-up! 

Edit: Just as long as you don't downshift into 2nd at 90mph -- the "money shift"


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Time to get yourself a Jim Conforti Shark chip and move that rev limiter up to 7,000!


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

The limiter bounces really softly. I was expecting it to be really harsh like on most Japanese cars, but initially I wasn't even sure I was riding the limiter.

During the DV high-speed runs I was running right under the limiter for minutes at a time.


----------



## ZIGGURAT89 (Oct 7, 2002)

*Thanks guys, I feel better now*

Thanks guys, I feel better now. How does the Jim Conforti Shark Chip raise the limiter to 7krpm? Does it give the car more power? I thought max hp was in the 5k rpm range.


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

*Re: Thanks guys, I feel better now*



ZIGGURAT89 said:


> *Thanks guys, I feel better now. How does the Jim Conforti Shark Chip raise the limiter to 7krpm? Does it give the car more power? I thought max hp was in the 5k rpm range. *


I haven't read up on the Shark Injector, but the stock rev limiter is set electronically. If the Shark isn't a new chip all together, it probably reprograms the rev limit setting in the ECU.

It won't add power, but allows you to stay in a certain gear longer. Imagine you are passing that 18-wheeler in front of you on a 2 lane road. As you start to pass, a car appears that you hadn't seen before...that last thing you want to do is shift! I can also see the higher limit being handy on the track.


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

I'd sell the car.


----------



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

*Re: Re: Thanks guys, I feel better now*



Desertnate said:


> *
> 
> I haven't read up on the Shark Injector, but the stock rev limiter is set electronically. If the Shark isn't a new chip all together, it probably reprograms the rev limit setting in the ECU.
> 
> It won't add power, but allows you to stay in a certain gear longer. Imagine you are passing that 18-wheeler in front of you on a 2 lane road. As you start to pass, a car appears that you hadn't seen before...that last thing you want to do is shift! I can also see the higher limit being handy on the track. *


A bit of mis-information here...












> E39 528i 99-00, E46 323i/328i, Z3 2.8 99-00 Shark Injector
> Part #: INJ2-M42
> Applications: 1999 - 2000 528i, 323i/328i, Z3 2.8 (E39, E46, Z3)
> TMS / Conforti Performance Engine Software represents the most cost-effective approach to increasing engine performance. It has been dyno-tested to provide a safe increase in power by altering fuel enrichment, cam timing and ignition timing specifically for use with premium gasoline. TMS OBD-II Performance Engine Software also provides an increase in the factory rev-limit allowing for optimum shift points for maximum acceleration. Not only do we re-map part-throttle fuel and spark, we also re-map other areas of chips other tuners don't touch - such as acceleration enrichment, transition fueling (how the car responds to rapid change in pedal, and VANOS control as needed to optimize the vehicle for operation on premium fuel. CLICK HERE FOR INSTALLATION INSTRUCTIONS. Price: $399.00
> ...


Turner Motorsports


----------



## paul330ci (Apr 26, 2002)

*No worries mate*

Why do people worry about hitting the rev-limiter. That is what it's for. A safeguard mechanism.

The earliest I encountered a rev limitr was on my '72 911T. When you hit the limit is was abrupt. Very soon after that some one came up with a replacement that increased the limit. It use to be a mehanical limit on the distributor rotor. It was centrifugal, if you spun to fast it opened a contact.

Any way. If you aren't hitting the limit you are not driving hard enough.


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

*Re: No worries mate*



paul330ci said:


> *
> 
> Any way. If you aren't hitting the limit you are not driving hard enough. *


I've never hit the limiter. In fact, I've only floored it thru the gears (3rd) twice in 1.5 years. Call me grandpa. But I'm usually the fastest one on the freeway coming and going!


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Thanks guys, I feel better now*



Chris330Ci said:


> *
> 
> A bit of mis-information here...
> 
> *


My bad, that is what I get for taking a WAG and talking out of butt.


----------



## 325ci.com (Sep 23, 2002)

as long as your engine up to operating temperature, it's no biggie. i hit the rev limiter in 2nd gear almost every time i go autocross my car; that's about once a month. it's fun to bounce off the rev limiter.  on the street, i suggest shifting up once you hit the limiter, but when you're racing, you can make a decision whether to shift up and back down later, or just keep it boucing off the limiter. i usually opt for bouncing it.


----------



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

*Re: Re: No worries mate*



johnlew said:


> *
> 
> I've never hit the limiter. *


A third pedal will cure that...


----------



## fuz (Feb 6, 2002)

Hitting the rev limiter will only damage your car if you use this.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

*Re: Re: No worries mate*



johnlew said:


> *
> 
> I've never hit the limiter. In fact, I've only floored it thru the gears (3rd) twice in 1.5 years. Call me grandpa. But I'm usually the fastest one on the freeway coming and going! *


That's because with the Automatic it's not possible to hit the limiter . . . the transmission won't allow it . . .


----------



## paul330ci (Apr 26, 2002)

I can't believe the guy is driving an automatic and talks about the rev limiter. 

Hello, MacFly!


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: No worries mate*



Alan F said:


> *
> 
> That's because with the Automatic it's not possible to hit the limiter . . . the transmission won't allow it . . . *


I know that and Paul (only 32 posts) doesn't know me very well, so I'll excuse him. Sort of like the thread I answered about what gear you leave the car in and pulling the parking brake when parking the car. To be honest though, even if it were a stick, I don't think I'd try.


----------



## paul330ci (Apr 26, 2002)

The issue is that I am sure you are not an ignorant. But why make yourself sound like one by making such inane comments.

BTW, just because I've answered 32 times doesn't mean anything. This is a relatively new forum site.

It would be nice if the answers could stick to the subject.


----------

